# New guy. Need opinion on which track for layout



## sonly (Sep 3, 2013)

Was into S guage years ago. Retired now working on layout, not familiar with track choices. Would appreciate opinions on what would be best trouble free to run three trains. Layout size approx. 8' by 11'. I have no track now only a few pieces of AF to test my engines and cars on. Looking for realistic looking tract to use. Thank you for any help you can offer. Happy to find this forum.
Dennis


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I cannot speak for all others because I'm getting ready to do the same thing you are, only I'm going the "old school" route and using the original AF track. The reason is it's cheap and readily available. I had a large stash of it and did not see the need to part with it only to invest a whole lot of money in a newer track system. I may get bit in the a** later for that decision, but I'm comfortable doing it.

Others have expressed a desire for Lionel's fastrack and others swear by Gargraves. Since I have no input on either of those, I guess it's a matter of preference and $$ how you wish to proceed. Certainly both those products offer more versatility than the old AF track -- different radius turns for parallel tracks, more realistic appearance and operation, variety of sizes to fit odd gaps. There may be others out there as well -- a Google search should turn them up for you.

I'm sure others who use these products will eventually chime in with their experiences.

I wish you luck and hope you will keep us posted on your project once it gets underway.


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

I think it depends on the layout you plan to build. On this layout, the vintage track looks fine with the additional ties in the AF track gaps. This Modeler is now intent on keeping everything the way Gilbert designed it. I looked at his work and read his thoughts many times when asking myself the same question. This layout wouldn't look nearly as good with vintage track in my opinion. I personally cut rail ties to place in the gaps which made a big difference on my 6x8 foot board, but I'm still changing my mind constantly. I've found some great deals on vintage track and accessories, and now have a bit more than I really need. 

Like yourself, I decided to build a layout (for my original 1956 set) after retiring. Work began in March of this year, and I'm now convinced that everyone builds to suit their budget, grand children and what they want to model. There are several members that love Flyers here that have lots of skills and experience. Their help in the past 6-months has been invaluable to me. The decision will be yours, based on how the track styles look and work on your layout plan in the end. Keep us posted as you progress!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Contact GarGrave Trackage Corp. They have excellent track for any gauge. Their flexible s gauge comes in 3 foot sections, and you can make any radius you'd like. I used it exclusively for quite a long time until I found a large lot of original flyer track, and wanted to go "original". Nothing wrong with the GarGraves sutff; it's wonderful track, flexible, with REAL wood ties. My flyers loved it, and it was easy to solder. Phone # is 1-315-483-6577, ask for Mike or Tom, owners. Or visit the web-site.


----------



## Magne-rail (Oct 4, 2013)

Personally, I like the original Flyer track with the black rubber road bed. The rubber roadbed also insulates some of the noise. Bottom line, it looks great too! The original Flyer track is really great stuff, but you have to lay it down right, especially the curves to keep the Northern's from coming off the track. Once it's laid down correctly you will have no trouble. And I find the best way to clean your Flyer track, I use the LGB track cleaner then I just wipe it down with a clean cloth and rubbing alcohol. 

Sal


----------



## Strummer (Jan 6, 2013)

I opted for the American Models track,and have been very happy with it. The brass rail stays cleaner longer than,say the old Atlas brass HO track, and the code 148 rail size allows AF large flange wheels, but looks like "real" trackage. My scale size wheels run fine on it as well.

Mark in Oregon


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Glad to hear you found an answer you can live with. Be sure to post photos here -- we always drool with envy over other persons' work.


----------

